# 1984 Collins Craft Makeover



## jrod0785

Hey guys, I have been checking out this forum for a little while now. I purchased a 1984 14' Collins Craft with a 35HP Evinrude about 6 years ago. I recently decided to give it a little make over to fit my needs. I still have a ways to go on it and hope to have it done by the end of this month. Here are a few pics of the progress.

This is what it looked like when I bought it.








Here is after a new trailer and the first paint job.








And the sanding begun.








After two coats of primer.








Final result after a couple of coats of Interlux Perfection.








I cut out the old front deck and started scraping out some speedliner I had sprayed in a few years ago. 








After many, many hours of scraping and saying a ton of not so good words. I have it almost all the way out. I decided to leave it in the areas that will be enclosed in the new decks to keep stuff from sliding around.
















Fitting the new front deck into place.
















I hope to have the front and rear deck fitted in by this weekend. I will be purchasing a small center console in the week or so. Sorry for such a long post. I will keep yall updated with the progress. I am ready to be back on the water!!!


----------



## mark_gardner

looks like your make some decent progress on a solid make over  congrats and keep the pictures coming


----------



## jrod0785

Thank you!! I got the rear deck finished today. I will cap off the front deck tomorrow. I hope to start glassing next weekend. I will post some pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## TidewateR

wow...a little paint goes a long way! Looks awesome!


----------



## jrod0785

Here are a few pictures of the rear deck in. I still got to finish capping off the front deck, and will have that done in the next day or so. Hope to start glassing it all in this weekend coming up.


----------



## Salty_South

looks awesome!


----------



## copperhead

I'm liking your attention to the detail of the cuts..

Very nice....


----------



## jrod0785

Havent updated very much on this. It is coming together though. Alot slower than I thought. Here are a few pics of where I am at with it now. All I have left to do is fiberglass the top of the rear deck and I am through with the glass work.


----------



## joshuabward

Looking really good, what are you going to do about an opening to the front deck?


----------



## jrod0785

There will be a decent size hatch going on the front deck. That is where my trolling motor battery will be stored. Just havent purchased the hatch yet.


----------



## jrod0785

Well, I am done with all the fiberglass work. I got a little bit of sanding to smooth things out on the inside and I am ready for paint. What do you guys think I should use to paint the inside? I thought about painting the inside with white gelcoat and then coming back and rolling the decks and floor with white non-skid. Or is that a bad combo? If it is, then I thought about using Interlux Perfection and then rolling there Interdeck non-skid. Money is tight, but at the same time, I would rather wait and do it right the first time around.


----------



## sr5boy

lookin good. I like that Yota son!


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks! I just need to figure out what I am going to use for paint and non-skid on the inside. There will be a center console going in there as well as a poleing platform on the back and a casting platform up front. I do love my truck though. Cant go wrong with a yota!!


----------



## jrod0785

Here are a few pics with the motor hung on it for a few minutes. I couldnt take it any more and had to see what it looked like to have it back on there...LOL


----------



## jrod0785

Does anybody have any experience with Interlux Brightside paint? I believe that is what I am going to use for the inside of my boat.


----------



## jrod0785

Anybody???


----------



## Brett

What type of resin did you use to do the fiberglass layup?


----------



## jrod0785

With the funds being tight and my wife being 5 months pregnant. I went with polyester resin. Is there certain paints I cant use with that type of resin?


----------



## Brett

If you used polyester resin, then you can use gelcoat.
The cost will be about the same as a similar quantity of decent paint.
White gelcoat can be tinted to a desired color, available at most marine stores.
Gelcoat can be applied with a paint roller to obtain an even finish,
and if the roller is rolled in a single direction just before it gels,
you end up with a very effective non-skid surface.
If you really want a gritty surface, a dusting of silica sand over the wet gelcoat
will give you a surface that'll remove flesh if rubbed against.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=1522&familyName=Colored+Air+Dry+Gelcoats


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks Brett!! I painted my boat once with white Gelcoat a long time ago. And I was pleased with how durable it seemed. It just didnt have the finish I wanted for the outside of the boat. But it does have the finish I want for the inside. If I decided to to roll non skid on and not do the dusting of silica, can any non skid be rolled right over the top of that gelcoat? And I see there are waxed and non waxed gelcoats. Which one?


----------



## Brett

Don't apply non-skid paint over gelcoat.
Apply non-skid grit to the gelcoat while still sticky.
You can produce a non-skid surface easily with the application roller
by simply continuing to roll the gelcoat while it hardens.
The roller will create raised pattern trails in the gelcoat
as the roller pulls the hardening surface upwards.
The longer you roll it the rougher the surface will become.
Try it on a small area first to learn the trick, you'll surprise yourself with the results.
Waxed gelcoat is what you want. You're going to apply a single thick coating.
Without the wax, the gelcoat will not cure properly
and the surface will feel sticky to the touch.


----------



## jrod0785

Gotcha!! Thanks for the help!! I hope to start paint within the next week or so. Got to do a little bit of sanding to clean things up a bit first.


----------



## jrod0785

Progress has been slow. Picking up a hatch for the front deck and the paint this week. Hope to be done with in the next month. I am all done with the fiberglass work. Here is a pic where I stand with it now.


----------



## jrod0785

Well, I got the first coat of paint on it. Going to do one more coat and then I will have to do the non-skid on the decks and floor. Here are a few pics of where I stand with it now. Got to find something to tone down the white now. Because its bright in the sun!


----------



## Un-shore

beauty! looks like a pathfinder.


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks un-shore!! Still got quite a bit of work to do. Seems like the money is the biggest issue!!..LOL


----------



## Un-shore

don't I know it!  

It will be worth it when it's done.


----------



## paint it black

Looks slick!
Great job!!


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks str8!! I am still trying to figure out what I am going to use for the non-skid. I am thinking about tenting the white gel coat to a certain color to tone it down a bit as well. I looked at interlux's intergrip and that stuff was $45 for a small can of it as West Marine. Is there any other stuff that is a little cheaper I can use to mix into the gel coat to get a non skid? Anybody have any suggestions? Thanks again!!


----------



## Brett

See my previous reply above...


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks Brett!! I am wanting to do the non skid in another color...What do I need to do to achieve that? And I know this might be a dumb idea, but I had my boat sprayed one time with speedliner. I can get that stuff in white and thought about doing the decks and floor in white liner material?? And it can be tented as well. Any thoughts on that one??


----------



## Brett

Never worked with Speedliner,
you'll need someone else to answer that one.

Gelcoat can be tinted any color you want.
Then after application, non-skid is spread atop the still sticky finish.

I did the entire deck of a 67 foot ketch using that method.
Used a rose-duster to apply an even spread of sand to the wet gelcoat.
The next day we hosed off the deck of excess grit and checked the non-skid.
It was like walking on 80 grit wet/dry sandpaper.


----------



## jrod0785

I liked the speedliner I had put in my boat before. It was super easy to keep up with. All you had to do is take out a pressure sprayer to clean it. But that was with a dark grey liner...I am afraid if I use a light color like I want, then it will stain when I get fish blood on it. The other good thing about the speedliner is, that it does cover up alot of cosmetic areas I apparently missed. Got to love that paint brings out everything you didnt see!!!


----------



## Brett

Looking at the website,
comes in all colors and for marine use.
Call them and ask your questions...

http://www.speedliner.com/colors

http://www.speedliner.com/boattrailer-applications


----------



## jrod0785

If I do decide to do it, I will tape off all the areas into a nice design and I think I will do it in a really light blue.


----------



## firecat1981

if you use krylon webbing spray it adds quite a bit of texture and like non-skid.


----------



## jrod0785

I was given a whole bottle of U.S. Paint Griptex (73013 Coarse Non-Skid Particles)....On the instructions, it says add 4 oz of Griptex to a gallon of Awlgrip...I am using gel coat....So does that same process still apply??? I am also wanting to tent the white gel coat with a blue to make it come out looking like a very light blue non skid...What do I need to use to get what I am trying to achieve? Thanks for any advice you guys can give me!!


----------



## DuckNut

Yes you can add the granules to the gelcoat- I am assuming that you are going to do one coat and then tape off the areas that you do not want non skid and then do another coat of the non skid... HOWEVER Brett's suggestion is better because if the granules are rubber and you walk on them they will compress and the gelcoat will break and in short order you will have an ugly job

You can go to a craft store and buy some blue pigment and add it to the gelcoat. It is not necessary to buy the blue you want...actually better to buy the cobalt blue for $1.89 and add 1 (one) drop at a time to get the color you want. A real light blue will probably only take 6-7 drops.


----------



## jrod0785

Here are a few pics of where I am with it now. Just got done putting the non-skid down. I am happy with the color it came out. It looks awesome!!! Now its time for the rigging process!!!!!


----------



## jrod0785

Forgot got one picture of it.


----------



## Salty_South

Looks great!


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks Salty!! Boy, am I glad to be done with the painting process!! Now I just need to purchase the console so I can start rigging it.


----------



## bostick29412

Looking good there.


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks man!! I am also going to have to buy me a new rub rail. I threw my old one away because it was a little dinged up and didnt think they cost that much. Damn was I wrong!! So if anybody has any good suggestions on where to get them from for a good price, let me know!!


----------



## bostick29412

*Rub Rail*

I was in a local Pep Boys recently and found an auto body molding that might work perfectly. It's a 1" wide black vinyl molding, flat on the backside and a semi-rounded front. It's pretty tough stuff. It has two strips of adhesive on the backside.. I think I'm going to install it on mine with stainless screws slightly counter-sunk every 10" or so. It comes in 16' sections and the price is only about $18. Check it out.


----------



## jrod0785

That sounds great and sounds like it would work perfect for my boat!!! I am going to have to stop in today and check it out. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## jrod0785

Well, once again, progress has been slow. Seems like it is going to rain every freakin day here!! But...we did get a break today and was able to finish up painting the motor and got it back on the boat. I really want to hang a 50HP two stroke on this boat. But I guess I will have to wait for this one to crap out on me first. I dont see that happening any time soon, because this ole Evinrude is one hell of a strong running motor. I will have new Evinrude stickers for the motor this week and some new stickers for the boat. It is finally all coming together. Here are a few pics with the motor back on!!


----------



## TidewateR

dang man, she shines! anymore rigging plans?


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks Tidewater!! I am going with a small center console and it will have a cooler seat mounted in front of it. I plan on getting a new trolling motor and get my casting platform built. But I got quite a bit of here and there things before she will be back on the water. My dad did give me a pretty much brand new fishfinder/gps unit off his bass boat. He is upgrading everything on his boat. He tried to give me his 75lb thrust trolling motor... But that is a little overkill for my boat..LOL


----------



## tedcombs

I had an 88lb thrust on my 14 foot boat and it pretty much got it on plane


----------



## nitrozoom

That is beautiful! Great job


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks Erik!! Plans for this weekend is to get the new decals put on the hull and motor. I think I am going to use Seahorse's idea with the rub rail and get it put on this weekend as well. Other than that, I am going to try to get some wiring done. But the biggest thing, is to get the console and steering. I have a 3D ultrasound coming up to see my baby girl. So it has set me back some.....Hopefully not too long!! I am hoping to be done before she arrives.


----------



## jrod0785

I know this is not much of a update. But I did get me some new stickers made. I know the technical name of the boat is a Collins Craft. But I figured I would rename it after myself...LOL...That is what all of my buds were calling it anyways!! Here are a few pics of them!!


----------



## joshuabward

I think it looks good and any update with pics is definitely worth posting, Keep em coming. I will enjoy the fruits of your labor anyday ;D


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks Josh!! I got the new Evinrude stickers on the motor today. I am going to do the wiring, hardware and get the rub rail put on tomorrow.


----------



## bostick29412

It's looking really good - can't wait to see it all rigged out.


----------



## pds07d

Looks great, the light blue turned out real well. 

Does the boat have a live well or is that going to be part of the center console?


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks SeaHorse and Pat!! Pat, I am not sure if I will put a livewell in my boat. I never fish live bait. I have thought about plumbing the cooler that will be mounted in front of the console, so that it could be used as a livewell if needed. Not sure yet though.


----------



## Un-shore

cool name, cool boat


----------



## jrod0785

Havent really got to work on my boat lately. It is pretty much in the same spot it has been in. With having a little girl due in the next month and half. I have had to save money. But, I still have been putting some back for the console and steering. I do have one question, I keep getting water inside my front storage. I dont know if it is seeping through the front foward hatch cover I stuck on or what? I put a bead of 5200 down before screwing it down and also came back and put it around the seam of the hatch to make sure it was water proof (to a certain point). Every time I do open the hatch, there seems to be alot of condinsation on the battery??? Does my front deck need to be vented or something??? Not sure what to really do. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Un-shore

i would vent it.


----------



## jrod0785

That is what I am thinking. I took a water hose and sat there spraying the hatch down to see if water would get through the hatch and got nothing. But after it sits there all day long, it seems to build up condinsation on the battery and that seems to be what I am finding in there. I think I am going to stick a vent on each side of the hatch. What do yall recommend for vents?


----------



## AfterHours2

I used the brightside on a boat I painted 3 years ago. if possible, use a thinner and spray 2 good coats on the topside. it looks great and my buddy now owns my old boat and it has held up wonderful. Not a bad one part product.


----------



## Brett

Whatever you vent with make sure it has a fine mesh screen.
When stored outdoors those openings are very attractive to wasps and ants.

Learned that the hard way... ;D

If storing indoors, leave the hatch open, solves the condensation problem.


----------



## jrod0785

The only thing I worry about venting wise, is that when I am cleaning the boat, water will get through them vents and hold water in there. Is the condinsation holding problem I am having a normal issue? Its not like I am getting a bunch of water, but I getting enough to bother me. I keep a boat cover over the boat, so I will try leaving the hatch open and see what happens from there.


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks to Seahorse's great idea on a rub rail. I went down to Pepboys and bought some 1" x 16' molding and used that for a rub rail. I came back and put in #10 stainless steel screws every 10". I am very happy with the outcome. Thanks Seahorse!!


----------



## shanerain55

Looks awesome! The rubrail worked out nicely.


----------



## bostick29412

*Rub Rail*

It looks good on your boat too - glad it worked out. I've been happy with mine so far, it seems to be holding up well. Definitely a "do more with less" solution.


----------



## firecat1981

Looks good, but do you have any close ups?


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks guys!! Firecat I dont have any close up pictures, but I will take one for you and post it. I am very happy with the outcome. I am trying to decided if I want to paint the screws black or leave them stainless...


----------



## firecat1981

Thanks, I say leave them stainless, if you paint them you will have to touch them up every time you rub a dock.


----------



## jrod0785

Had to put my boat on hold for a little while due to the arrival of my daughter. She came in at 8lds 3oz on October 12th. I have now been able to start back on it. I was going to buy a console for my boat, but couldnt see buying one when I could build it. Plus, it will be built the way I want it. Here is a quick pic of it. More too come!!!


----------



## firecat1981

Congrats buddy!!


----------



## jrod0785

Well, as I started to build the console. I had a change of mind and bought one. I bought it from Gulf Marine here in Panama City who is a Carolina Skiff dealer. It is a small console for Carolina Skiffs and seems to be a perfect fit for my boat. I will add a cooler mounted seat the sits in front of it. I am also re-doing the interior at this time. Just wasnt happy with how it turned out. Should be done this month with the boat if weather is permitting. Here are a few pics of the console just sitting where it will go.


----------



## jrod0785

It has been awhile since I last posted on my boat project. I decided I was not happy with how the inside turned out. I resanded the inside of the boat and got it where I wanted and I ended up deciding on spraying the boat again with a two part epoxy liner. I used a white kit and tented it with black pigment to give it a light grey look. The only thing I did not spray was the splash well. I am extremely happy with the outcome. Has great texture (not to rough) and this stuff has a easy clean up after a day of fishing. Here are a few pictures of it when I got done. Just got to let it cure for 72 hrs before I start installing everything back in the boat.


----------



## jrod0785

Had time on my lunch break to get the rub rail put back on and the hatches covers installed.


----------



## jrod0785

About got it wrapped up. Got a few things left to do and she will be done. I do have a little problem with the lever on the side of the motor that goes back and forth for the throttle. I guess it has seized up after sitting for a year and a half and you cant throttle it up. I can go to the back of the motor and manually push it (which I have to push hard to make it move, but it will move back and forth with alot of pressure). I guess the old grease has dried up and kind of froze it up a bit. I was thinking about spraying it down with Knocker Loose and see if I can free it up. I know for sure it is not in the cable, because when I take it off the motor it goes back and forth just fine. Any suggestions? Here are a few updated pics.


----------



## jrod0785

Finally got the boat in using condition. Had to have the carb rebuilt and cleaned and she runs like a champ now. My guess is I was pushing 30 plus or minus MPH. I am going to bring a GPS and a different prop the next time I go out. Still got a few things left to finish up like wiring, trolling motor and ect. Here is some pics of the first time I got to take her out since the build. Rode around Northbay for awhile enjoying being back on the water. Ready to put some blood and slime on the decks!


----------



## SClay115

Simple, clean, just the way it should be. Very nice.

Steve


----------



## jcoody

Thats a nice boat. I like how you kept it simple. What method did you use to paint the outside of your hull??


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks for the compliments guys. I wanted to keep it neat and simple. The only plans I have left for it, is to get the trolling motor mounted, get some rod holders mounted to the side of the console and also get a cooler mounted in front of the console for seating/other things. The painted I used for the outside was two coats of Interlux Epoxycoat lightly sanding between coats. Followed up by two coats of there snow white Perfection lightly sanding after the first coat. I did it all by roll and tip method. Was very happy and impressed with the results.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO

That boat is looking sweet. It brings back memories in junior high with my buddies boat a 14ft collins craft. We had to hold on for mercy as he has a 70hp evinrude "STNGER" outboard. Boat is gone but the motor remains.


----------



## jcoody

It looks great! How much paint did it take on the outside?


----------



## jrod0785

Thanks again! Silent Stalker I couldnt imagine the boat with anymore than a 40-50hp. It "to me", flys already with a 35. I still want to get a GPS in the boat to see how fast I really am running with it. The plate on my boat says it is rated for a 55hp. The one thing I love about this boat is, it has a awesome ride and takes chop like a champ. jcoody, I only had to use a quart each of both primer and perfection.


----------



## jrod0785

Just picked this up today. Found out a guy I know builds these on the side. So got it at a awesome price and looking forward to using it.


----------



## jrod0785

Here are a few more pics when I got home from work. I got the same guy getting me up a price to do a poling platform for the rear of the boat.


----------



## scottfishbreath

So to keep my long story short, I bought this boat after it has passed through at least one or two different owner's hands. When I bought it from a friend of a friend he keep telling me about this forum he saw where the owner who rebuilt it posted all about the build. Though it was really cool to see, especially since when I bought the boat with the intention to rebuilt it....again. Here are some photos of the condition of it when got it and a few photos along the build of it.


----------



## scottfishbreath

Here are few photos of it completed. This boat is awesome, I forgot to mention in the first post that in the "before" condition I fished it for over a year that way.


----------



## Sawyer Martin

scottfishbreath said:


> Here are few photos of it completed. This boat is awesome, I forgot to mention in the first post that in the "before" condition I fished it for over a year that way.


Man, so cool to see the transformation that this boat went through, & to be able to take part in a large portion of the rebuild! It was an awesome (albeit very tedious & time-consuming) learning experience & well worth all of the time & effort to bring this classic Collins back to life. That's one to be proud of bud, can't wait to put some fish on her together!

Oh, & for anyone wondering, it was still a fish-catching machine even in the "before" condition.


----------

